# Look what I found



## kokomoron (Feb 25, 2013)

I found this at a local antique mall, complete with several chisels. Had a little trouble getting it adjusted, but now it works perfectly. Pretty awesome for a 170 year old machine.

I


----------



## grfrazee (Jul 17, 2012)

Nice. I saw one of those at a farm auction late last year, but couldn't stick around long enough to see what it went for. Do you mind sharing the price you paid for it?


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

What is it?
How do it work?
More pictures would be better.
Thank you.


----------



## treaterryan (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks like a foot powered mortising machine.. Maybe?


----------



## Quanter50 (Feb 11, 2012)

Looks like "1930" printed on the face of the wood. Maybe missing a drive pulley at the top? Pretty cool. Would look good in my living room.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Cool - how does the workpiece get clamped in? More pics, in use please. And is that RANDALL & SONE, or did someone misspell & SON'S? Did you do any googling about it?


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I love antique machines. That's a beauty.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## needshave (Jan 13, 2013)

That's a classic. I love old machines as well.


----------



## gawthrrw (Sep 13, 2011)

Very Nice!! I found one similer on craigslist here in MI but just didnt have the room for it.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

No one yet says what it is!
*WHAT IS IT?*


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

Bert - it looks like a mortiser


----------



## walden (Nov 11, 2012)

It is a mortising machine. Roy Underhill has a Barnes branded one at his school. They work well and leave a cleaner mortise than a power version.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you for the information. 
I never before saw a mortiser with a vertical shaft.


----------



## kokomoron (Feb 25, 2013)

Barnes foot powered mortiser. Complete and quite functional. I have yet to look for Randall and Sones. But I will. The machine is at least 150 years old and more likely 175. One of my to dos is to post a video soon of it being used. These things were developed for door and sash makers, and were meant to cut soft wood. They will work fine on hardwood, but you have to drill a hole so that the chisel has clearance. I really am not certain that they will save any time for an experienced hand tool woodworker, But they do take away the worry about accuracy.


----------



## treaterryan (Feb 20, 2012)

.


----------



## kokomoron (Feb 25, 2013)

Ryan… It was made closer to 1830. I assume that the 1930 refers to the user. Randall & Sones


----------



## treaterryan (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah, I picked that up after I reread that it was a Barnes, not a Randall and Sons.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=73&tab=4

I think it's Victorian era. Does your have a return spring or is supposed to be the wooden spring? Cool beans!


----------



## kokomoron (Feb 25, 2013)

Return spring


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Ron, certainly digging the Barnes! Still in your shop three years later? Do you get use out of it? One comment above says they were targeted at sashmakers and softwood. Any opinion on that? I recently came by a Parks "Gem" FPM; a starter hole definitely helps. Oh, and SHARP helps a bunch, too.

Belated "Congrats" on your find.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Im Jealous. I want one !
Cool find.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

ALWAYS wanted a foot powered mortiser. Only one I found within driving distance they wanted $500 for. Congrats!


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Why did I reply to a 4 year old post?


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

You were caught in the moment. Perfectly acceptable when it comes to tooling.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Because it's a cool mortiser, like fridge said. And there's no expiration date on cool tools.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

super find.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Had to search until I found they used a square U shaped chisel to form the mortise, and you used different
sized chisels for different sized mortises, and yes a starting hole or holes were required. Definitely a cool 
old machine, but I think I will stick with the newer versions.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Just remember, Gus: Everything with a cord ends up in a landfill. ;-)


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Smitty, the ones with the cord may wind up in a landfill, but when you are helping some one build a 94 door
and drawer panel custom kitchen, which one are you going to use?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Gus, if I'm helping I'll use whatever is in his shop.


----------

